# 5DayDeal: How to improve your business and help others.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 5, 2020)

> Small business owners from around the world (me included) have been waiting all year for today—the launch date of the largest and most highly discounted business resource bundle!
> It’s The Complete Business & Marketing Bundle by 5DayDeal and *it has been 2 years since the last one!* That means they’ve spent two full years compiling the best business courses and tools around to help businesses like yours succeed in 2020. Trust me, you’re going to be blown away by what they’ve put together!
> The resources come from top brands, successful business owners, and industry experts who really ‘get it’. They are very familiar with the challenges small businesses face at every stage and have developed resources to get you to where you want to be faster and with less of a struggle.
> The sale ends March 10th at 12:00 PM (noon) PDT. *That means, if you miss out, it will be at least another year before you have the chance to get another business and marketing bundle this prolific. *...



Continue reading...


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 6, 2020)

Description of contents as vague as I've ever seen. And we "gain entrance" to courses? Sorry, but there are local charities which are accountable, and which produce visible results.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 7, 2020)

This really smells like a scam, it is odd to see this kind of promotion on this site.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 7, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> This really smells like a scam, it is odd to see this kind of promotion on this site.



I wouldn't call it that if it is run by the folks who started "5 Day Deal." But over time they might have run out of juicy offers. There are only so many recognizable photo personalities, and those photographers can only give away so much and still make a living. Plus, when it comes to business tips and motivation, besides all the very good free videos online, for photography in America there is the PPA and WPPI, plus local networking. And then there is the local library; ours is amazing for business and management material.

What I was trying to say in my above post is that, without something tempting and clearly described, charities are competing against better known organizations nationally, and against local organizations that often involve friends, family, and colleagues. Or churches, fire departments, etc. So the the "deal" should be pretty good to attract donations, otherwise, people with a giving mindset have so many other better known and closer to home options.

Again, I wouldn't accuse anybody of anything less than 100% honorable, but this round seems a bit vague and not as well thought out. Just one gorilla's two cents worth of opinion.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 9, 2020)

As I can see, it's a year of some cloud storage (with the price slightly lower than the list price) bundled with lots of stuff that I would personally call "freebies".


----------



## HardissonHard (Aug 26, 2020)

This post is very useful for beginning entrepreneurs because it is really necessary to learn some info on how to improve your business when you are not so competent in it. I want to tell you about the site where you can read about the Salesforce CRM system, salesforce configuration and some other aspects. This soft really could improve your business to another level.


----------



## MilaJames (Oct 26, 2020)

I advise you to improve your business with salesforce gmail integration. It will help your business grow your business. Update CRM data straight out of the mailbox and use the email sidewalk to manage your CRM data straight from your inbox. Easily view and update all sorts of Salesforce records from the comfort of your Gmail inbox, and secure your curated email messages to every record in your CRM. I wish your business only success.


----------



## zim (Oct 26, 2020)

Spam song.....
Spam spam spam spam......


----------

